# should I keep looking?



## mzreyes (May 14, 2007)

Ok sooooo... I got my my first brazilian wax about a month ago.. and I'm due for my next one soon.. The last place I went to was nice, clean, etc.. But she missed a couple.. hairs? lol!!! Is that normal for the first time? Or should she have taken them all out? PLMK because I'm wondering if I should go back to the same place or if I should explore others. Thanks!


----------



## dmenchi (May 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mzreyes* 

 
_Ok sooooo... I got my my first brazilian wax about a month ago.. and I'm due for my next one soon.. The last place I went to was nice, clean, etc.. But she missed a couple.. hairs? lol!!! Is that normal for the first time? Or should she have taken them all out? PLMK because I'm wondering if I should go back to the same place or if I should explore others. Thanks!_

 
usally they should take all hairs out, if it's just a few u could use tweezers to plug them , if it's more that 5-10% you can go back and get it redone for free even with another person working in the salon, if u do not feel comfertable with the first waxer . If u encounter problems usually the owner or manager will try to accomodate you, beacuase they want your business . So don't feel like a'bitch for asking it to be fixed . 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




PS: u are so brave for going brazilian!


----------



## dmenchi (May 14, 2007)

sorry,me again. If you can't trust the lady don't go back. where do you live . For people that work in the industry ,we have web sites that have all 'good ' people listed. PM me for more info, in case u decide to switch


----------



## Simply Elegant (May 14, 2007)

Usually they pluck the last few out instead of you having to do it.


----------



## mzreyes (May 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Simply Elegant* 

 
_Usually they pluck the last few out instead of you having to do it._

 
pluck?!!


----------



## lipshock (May 14, 2007)

MzReyes, did it hurt?

I work at a Salon/Spa and the esthetician (whom I love like a second mommy --she's super nice to me when I work-- and go to get my eyebrows threaded) wants me to get one.  But I keep telling her I'm too scared since I don't have any tolerance for pain.  I passed out when I got my monroe (but I believe that was from not eating before I got it done).


----------



## SpareMyHeart (May 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mzreyes* 

 
_pluck?!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Make sure she's VERY gentle if she needs to pluck.

I cannot tell you the agony I was in because the lady was so excited and was plucking like crazy!


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (May 14, 2007)

It's not unusual to miss a few hairs. Tweezings not so bad, as the wax has prepped the spot. If the experience was otherwise a good one, let her know next time. TMI, my aesthetician always has me look to make sure I like what's she's done. Brazilian's rock!!!


----------



## mzreyes (May 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lipshock* 

 
_MzReyes, did it hurt?

I work at a Salon/Spa and the esthetician (whom I love like a second mommy --she's super nice to me when I work-- and go to get my eyebrows threaded) wants me to get one.  But I keep telling her I'm too scared since I don't have any tolerance for pain.  I passed out when I got my monroe (but I believe that was from not eating before I got it done)._

 
I'll be honest here.. YES IT HURT. I can honestly say that it hurt more than my tattoo, which is prolly the size of a CD. But! just remember that it's not gonna hurt forever and you WILL be able to walk when its done. lol... oh yeeaaa... and that day, I just found out that I was spotting (found out when I got there) and she said we could still do it, but I would be a bit more sensitive. Do it! It's well worth it.


----------



## mzreyes (May 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SpareMyHeart* 

 
_Make sure she's VERY gentle if she needs to pluck.

I cannot tell you the agony I was in because the lady was so excited and was plucking like crazy!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
thats scary!!! excitement + tweezers = not a good thing


----------



## mzreyes (May 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsCuppyCakes* 

 
_It's not unusual to miss a few hairs. Tweezings not so bad, as the wax has prepped the spot. If the experience was otherwise a good one, let her know next time. TMI, my aesthetician always has me look to make sure I like what's she's done. Brazilian's rock!!!_

 
Yea.. we'll see.. I'll probably keep looking, there's another place I've had my eye on.


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (May 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mzreyes* 

 
_Yea.. we'll see.. I'll probably keep looking, there's another place I've had my eye on._

 
Don't you think now that you know what to expect, it's not so bad? I remember my first wax, I was petrified, visibly shaking, sweating, etc. because of what my friends had told me. My first, and subsequent waxing have never hurt.


----------



## mzreyes (May 14, 2007)

yea! I think it hurt because it was a.. surprise? haha.. now that I know what to expect, it shouldn't be too bad.


----------



## eastsidesunset (May 14, 2007)

I just got one two weeks ago, and honestly it didn't hurt as badly as I thought it would. Thing that sucks is that I had a spa package and was rushed out before I could check the handy work, and noticed that night that she didn't wax one side (well, my SO pointed it out, haha. Hard to have it be a sexy surprise and be half done!). Like, she did a half wax and sent me on my merry way. I called to complain and have yet to get a response, so if you feel that the wax wasn't done up to par, say something to the salon. If you want to try another place, then I say go for it. A wax is a wax so long as their licensed. 

Tip: Tylenol before the wax- makes the pain less...painy, haha.


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (May 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *eastsidesunset* 

 
_I just got one two weeks ago, and honestly it didn't hurt as badly as I thought it would. Thing that sucks is that I had a spa package and was rushed out before I could check the handy work, and noticed that night that she didn't wax one side (well, my SO pointed it out, haha. Hard to have it be a sexy surprise and be half done!). Like, she did a half wax and sent me on my merry way. I called to complain and have yet to get a response, so if you feel that the wax wasn't done up to par, say something to the salon. If you want to try another place, then I say go for it. A wax is a wax so long as their licensed. 

Tip: Tylenol before the wax- makes the pain less...painy, haha._

 
I agree, some of my girlfriends take Tylenol, a drink LOL, etc. before they get waxed.


----------



## mzreyes (May 15, 2007)

thanks for all the responses girls!


----------



## mzreyes (May 18, 2007)

ok I'm back!! I didn't want to start another thread, so I decided to add on to this one.. sooooo...

I went to a different place to get waxed.. and I have a lil question.. Is it normal for you to have to pull your own skin taut so that the aesthetician can wax you???? She was like, "Ok just hold here and right here." She tells me where pull my skin, and then she rips! It wasn't uncomfortable, spreading myself open and all. lol.. It was just.. strange.. The last place I went to didnt do that.. I didn't touch anything! 

And I noticed that she didn't spread the wax on nicely (not sure if it was evenly either). She kinda just slathered it on there. lol. And when I was driving home.. I realized that she wasn't wearing gloves! They are supposed to wear gloves right? The last lady that waxed me was wearing them.. oh goodness.. when will I find the perfect aesthetician?!!

Well.. the lady I went to today was nice at least. Price was bad either, I only paid $45. My first time, I paid $65.


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (May 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mzreyes* 

 
_ok I'm back!! I didn't want to start another thread, so I decided to add on to this one.. sooooo...

I went to a different place to get waxed.. and I have a lil question.. Is it normal for you to have to pull your own skin taut so that the aesthetician can wax you???? She was like, "Ok just hold here and right here." She tells me where pull my skin, and then she rips! It wasn't uncomfortable, spreading myself open and all. lol.. It was just.. strange.. The last place I went to didnt do that.. I didn't touch anything! 

And I noticed that she didn't spread the wax on nicely (not sure if it was evenly either). She kinda just slathered it on there. lol. And when I was driving home.. I realized that she wasn't wearing gloves! They are supposed to wear gloves right? The last lady that waxed me was wearing them.. oh goodness.. when will I find the perfect aesthetician?!!

Well.. the lady I went to today was nice at least. Price was bad either, I only paid $45. My first time, I paid $65._

 
It's not unusual for them to have you hold your skin taut, as they can't do it and wax you at the same time. Incidently, I just went for my monthly wax today. Funny story, she was really surprised at how little hair had grown in one month. Now I've moved my brazilian waxing to evry 5 weeks and my underarms to every 3 weeks. Waxing is awesome. I've noticed they usually wear gloves the first time and then on subsequent visit they always wash their hands before waxing me. 

My brazilian was $25, normally $35, as I had so little hair to wax.


----------



## mzreyes (May 18, 2007)

Thanks so much!! I'm glad that what she was doing isn't unusual. But, I still think that I'll try a different place next month. Again, this time, not all the hairs came out. And she told me that it was because of the cycle of the hairs or something, and that they just were not ready to come out. Also, when I got home (and I don't know if this is advisable) but I washed myself out, just to get rid of the oil, and it hurt. It felt like there were cuts down there and the water/oil was irritating them. I didn't look because I was in a rush. But I'll look later.


----------



## MiCHiE (May 18, 2007)

Some techs don't wear gloves because they're not comfortable with them on and it affects their grip and so forth. As far as the hairs not coming out......that's a new excuse, apparently. Never heard such a thing. Maybe the wax itself is not adhering to the finer or shorter hairs. One particular wax doesn't work for everyone.


----------



## mzreyes (May 19, 2007)

oh realllllly... yea she said the hairs weren't coming because of some hair cycle and "they are not ready to come out". I wasn't sure if that was true, I'm not aesthetician. lol. I dunno if it helps, but both times I was waxed (not all the hairs came out), both aestheticians used green wax. haha thats pretty damn vague. But yea.. I was also wondering.. Do the strips they use have anything to do with the results? The first aesthetician used these white strips, and the aesthetician I went to today, used these tan colored, cloth looking strips. Which ones are better? (if it makes a difference at all) Sorry for a the questions girls! I just wanna make sure that I know what I'm doing. lol. Thanks for taking the time to respond!


----------



## MiCHiE (May 19, 2007)

Probably was Azulene wax. But, yeah, hair has to be long enough to be waxed. 

A lot of techs use Azulene, but I was under the impression that a lot more techs use stripless hard wax (maybe an esti will shed light on this). As far as the strips, the white ones are basically called "Non-Woven Strips" the tan ones are "Muslin" and, like the gloves, it's all a matter of preference.


----------



## mzreyes (May 19, 2007)

ohhh yea  I've heard stripless wax. But it hasn't been used on me, yet! Maybe that would work better for me.. Next month I'll try a new place. thank you


----------

